# Retirement Visa



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

My husband and I are both UK citizens and hope to retire to South Africa, Knysna to be precise. Unfortunately I am not eligible to receive my pension for another 4 years so we are unsure if we will qualify for the retirement visa and wondered if there is any discretion to the rules. They say that each applicant needs to prove that they earn the equivalent of R20,000 (£1,122) per month from pensions, retirement annuities or property rentals. My husband gets about this in pension per month but I will have no recurring income until I can draw my pension. However, we will be able to demonstrate that we have savings of about £200,000 and we wanted to use a large proportion of this to buy a house when we get there. Any advice on retirement visas would be appreciated.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> They say that each applicant needs to prove that they earn the equivalent of R20,000 (£1,122) per month from pensions, retirement annuities or property rentals.


As per the new regulations, this amount is now R37,000.



> we have savings of about £200,000


Even half this amount in Rands makes up R37,000 for 4 years. You should be fine.


----------



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you, very helpful x


----------

